# mixing oscars with malawis



## 519franco (Jul 10, 2011)

*Can you mix oscas and malawis together?*​
YES517.24%NO2482.76%


----------



## 519franco (Jul 10, 2011)

iam wanting to know if i may put oscars in to my tank with malawis..

i got about 20 or more malawis and i want to see if i could add oscars


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They are not tough enough to handle the africans.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Oscars are really big sissies compared to a lot of cichlids. Pound for pound a lot of africans are exponentially more aggressive than an oscar is.

You have 2 scenarios usually when mixing mbunas and oscars, the mbunas are small enough to be snacks for the O, or they are big enough to avoid becoming snacks and shred the oscar's fins and cause him to stress-starve if not outright kill him.


----------



## Mikecacho (Jul 9, 2011)

i can't say that is all acurate i have oscars with my africans, but at small numbers 2v2, still allowing alot of tank room 72 gallons. But 20 Malawi with Oscars with a tank that sounds like its at its limits with fish, bad idea.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Seems like 2 oscars in a 72 gal is too much, but then throw in a couple of Africans and asstd. janitors wow, sorry WOW. That sounds like trouble.


----------



## Mikecacho (Jul 9, 2011)

The Oscars come and go, i sell them once they reach around 6 inches, due to fast grow rate, my two africans rarely show aggression towards them if at all.


----------



## 519franco (Jul 10, 2011)

i put oscars in my tank with my confics rainbows , african malawis and more. man the are like famaly


----------

